# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Ingwer

## meni.li.

Jahrelang hab ich mich vorallem im Januar mit Husten, Schupfen, bzw. Entzündungen der oberen Atemwege rumschlagen müssen.
Damit ist seit 1 Monat Schuß.
DerZaubertrank heißt Ingwer !

Eigentlich hatte ich vor, auf Empfehlung eines Freundes , den Ingwer nur zu kauen und dann auszuspucken. Jedoch aus Versehen hab ich den Saft runtergeschluckt, ( brannnte,  schmeckte furchtbar, jedoch war sofort mein mich quälender  Reizhusten wie weggeblasen.

Inzwischen hab ich mich an bitteren Geschmack gewöhnt, kaue und schlucke den Saft einer Scheibe Ingwer morgens und abends, und

hoffe  das Alles so bleibt und dem Einen oder Anderen Gequälten auch hilft.

Klausi

----------


## Jacekw

Danke für diese Info.

Ich benutze viel Ingwer als Gewürz zum Essen. Wußte aber nicht, dass Ingwer gegen Entzündungen der oberen Atemwege gut ist.
Ich werde es ausprobieren

Jacek

----------


## hans.z

> Jahrelang hab ich mich vorallem im Januar mit Husten, Schupfen, bzw. Entzündungen der oberen Atemwege rumschlagen müssen.
> Damit ist seit 1 Monat Schuß.
> DerZaubertrank heißt Ingwer !
> 
> Eigentlich hatte ich vor, auf Empfehlung eines Freundes , den Ingwer nur zu kauen und dann auszuspucken. Jedoch aus Versehen hab ich den Saft runtergeschluckt, ( brannnte,  schmeckte furchtbar, jedoch war sofort mein mich quälender  Reizhusten wie weggeblasen.
> 
> Inzwischen hab ich mich an bitteren Geschmack gewöhnt, kaue und schlucke den Saft einer Scheibe Ingwer morgens und abends, und
> 
> hoffe  das Alles so bleibt und dem Einen oder Anderen Gequälten auch hilft.
> ...



Hallo Klausi,

mit Zauber hat das wohl nichts zu tun. Wohl eher damit, daß die Apotheke "Natur" sehr viele wirksame Stoffe für uns bereit hält.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die unterschiedlichen Wirkungen von Ingwer sind schon sehr lange bekannt, und zwar nicht nur bei Entzündungen/Infektionen, sondern auch bei Prostatakrebs.




> *Benefits of whole ginger extract in prostate cancer*
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3426621/



Gruß
hans.z

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Hans
ZITAT 
mit Zauber hat das wohl nichts zu tun. Wohl eher damit, daß die Apotheke "Natur" sehr viele wirksame Stoffe für uns bereit hält.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die unterschiedlichen Wirkungen von Ingwer sind schon sehr lange bekannt, und zwar nicht nur bei Entzündungen/Infektionen, sondern auch bei Prostatakrebs.

Na das würd mich ja mal interessieren welche Stoffe wem ? wie ? wirksam helfen !
Wem ist denn die Wirkung bei Ingwer bekannt ? Und vorallem in welcher Form oder Wirkung ?
Ingwer wirkt antiseptisch auf meine Atemwege .

Bei Entzündungen / Infektionen im blutkreislauf Lymphsystem ? Kenn ich niemand und Du?

Bei Prostatakrebs ???? 
ZITAT:*Benefits of whole ginger extract in prostate cancer*


tägliche orale Fütterung von 100 mg/kg Körpergewicht von Mäusen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So ein Quatsch ..........hey das Experiment war mit Mäusen .


gruß klausi

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Klausi,

ich kann Deine polemische Reaktion durchaus verstehen. Eines steht jedoch fest:
*Wenn Krebs kausal und in allen Entitäten heilbar wäre, gäbe es dieses Forum nicht.
*
Deshalb sind viele Betroffene und/oder Ärzte, Apotheker u.a.diverser Profession hier, um sich auszutauschen, Fragen und Themen zur Diskussion zu stellen. Einen Königsweg zur Heilung gibt es in der Hämatologie/Onkologie leider nicht. Die Schulmedizin ist für Patienten sicher zunächst die erste Anlaufstation. *Und das ist gut so.* Leider kommen viele Patienten an den Punkt, an dem der S-3-leitlinientreue Urologe/Onkologe/Radiologe sagt: Wir können *hier* leider nichts mehr für Sie tun. Die weitere Behandlung übernimmt Ihr Hausarzt.*oder* Bitte melden Sie sich bei dem Kollegen XY (Palliativmediziner).

Wenn hier also zusätzliche Informationen/Studien usw. eingestellt werden, geht es nicht um Heilsversprechen, sondern um zusätzliche Möglichkeiten in Anwendung und/oder Forschung. Es ist jedoch nicht schlimm, wenn das nicht sofort verstanden wird. Dafür sollte die Toleranz allseits ausreichen, oder?

Ich hatte schon vor einiger Zeit die Absicht, *Zingiber officinale* (Ingwer) zur Diskussion hier einzuführen. Nicht um eine Therapieempfehlung o.ä.abzugeben, sondern um das Für und Wider zu diskutieren. 



> *Und da hier leider ein Bereich fehlt, in dem Hypothesen, neue Ansätze usw. außerhalb der S-3-Leitlinien dargestellt und diskutiert werden können, *


habe ich Deinen Thread im Interesse der Übersichtlichkeit der Themen missbraucht, um Ingwer erweitert zur Diskussion zu stellen. Vielleicht siehst Du es mir nach.

Bevor weitere Beiträge und Literaturstellen folgen, könntest Du Dich mit folgender Einlassung zufrieden geben?




> *Leitthema*
> *Phytotherapie in der Onkologie*
> ()
> *Ergebnisse*
> 
> Zu einigen Präparaten liegen mittlerweile klinische Studien vor, die einen supportiven Nutzen zeigen. Unter Beachtung der möglichen Kontraindikationen und evtl. Wechselwirkung können sie bei Tumorpatienten eingesetzt werden, um neben einer leitliniengerechten supportiven Therapie eine zusätzliche Unterstützungsmöglichkeit zu bieten. Beispiele sind *Ingwer*, Granatapfel, Ginkgo und Ginseng.
> ()
> http://www.springermedizin.de/phytotherapie-in-der-onkologie/3986338.html



Ingwer scheint also schon für eine nähere Betrachtung interessant zu sein, wenn sich die Schulmedizin herablässt, im *Onkologen* dieses Statement abzugeben. Allerdings schadet es nicht, Ingwer in der täglichen Nahrungsaufnahme zu berücksichtigen bzw. zu steigern.  :Blinzeln: 

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Hans,
es geht hier um die antiseptische Wirkung von Ingwer auf die oberen Atemwege.
Hierzu hast du:

Keine meiner Fragen beantwortet ,

Keine persönlichen Erfahrungen ?


FAKT: Näher dran , als durch persönliche Erfahrungen, geht nicht . 



gruß klausi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich hatte schon vor einiger Zeit die Absicht, *Zingiber officinale* (Ingwer) zur Diskussion hier einzuführen. Nicht um eine *Therapieempfehlung* o.ä.abzugeben, sondern um das Für und Wider zu diskutieren...
> Gruß
> hans.z


Die von Dir, Hans, angegebene Quelle im "Onkologen" redet bzgl. Ingwer allerdings nur davon:



> ...bieten für viele Patienten eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit, zur *Reduktion der Nebenwirkungen* beizutragen...


Man muss also genau sagen, wovon man redet. Hilft Ingwer gegen PK oder reduziert er u.U. nur die Nebenwirkungen einer anderen Therapie? 

Schorschel

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Klausi.
geh mal zum Japaner und iss Sushi. Als Beilage gibt es immer Ingwer. Die Japaner wissen seit Jahrhunderten 
um die antibakterielle Wirkung von Ingwer, was bei rohem Fisch auch sinnvoll ist.

Ausserdem wird Ingwer gegen Kopfschmerzen (eine Scheibe Ingwer auf die Stirn legen), 
Erkältungen (wie du es ja erfahren hast) Seekrankheit, zur Förderung der Verdauung und vieles mehr, verwendet.                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

In der TCM ist Ingwer eines der vielseitigsten Bestandteile.

JürgenS

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo@all,

@Hans z. hat doch nur die Vielseitigkeit dieses Gewürzes darlegen wollen.
Und hier hat Ingwer einen sehr hohen Nachholbedarf.

@Klaus, wusstest du dass Ingwer aus der gleichen Familie wie Curkuma kommt. Da hier ja sehr viele wissenschaftlichen Publikationen über Jahre bestehen, hat Ingwer hier bisher ein Schattendasein geführt.

Hier einige Links zur Wirkungsweise und Potential von Ingwer:

http://www.carstens-stiftung.de/arti...ata-krebs.html
http://www.dr-feil.com/lebensmittel/ingwer-wirkung.html
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...ebszellen.html

http://www.wellness-gesund.info/Artikel/15876.html

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## kopro

Hallo Klausi und weitere Teilnehmer,

David Servan-Schreiber der französische Arzt, der selbst an Krebs erkrankte, schreibt in seinem Buch " Das Anti Krebs Buch" was uns schützt: Vorbeugen und
nachsorgen mit natürlichen Mitteln zu *Ingwer*: Ingwer wirkt stark entzündungshemmend,antioxidativ und gegen bestimmte Krebszellen.Er hemmt auch die
Bildung neuer Blutgefäße. Ingwer hilft gegen die Übelkeit bei der Chemotherapie und Bestrahlung.( Hat mir bei den Darmbeschwerden während und nach
der Bestrahlung geholfen).Ingwer reduziert die Klebrigkeit von Blutplättchen und vermindert dadurch das Risiko für Arteriosklerose.
In Asien bezeichnet man Ingwer oft als "Universalmedizin", und dort sind die Vorzüge von Ingwer als Heilnahrung wohlbekannt.

Ingwerwurzel, Ingwerpulver werden in meiner Küche täglich verwendet, auch Ingwertee oder kandierten Ingwer geniesen wir gerne.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Jürgen,

Geh mal zum Supermarkt, da gibts Ingwer auch ohne Sushi, ist billiger.

Hallo Hans,

und ich hab doch nur helfen wollen wenn jemand Halsschmerzen hat.

Hallo Konrad,
ZITAT:

(Hat mir bei den Darmbeschwerden während und nach der Bestrahlung geholfen)

Danke für den Erfahrungswert.

Ums noch mal verständlich zu machen . Es gibt soviele Mittel die als hilfreich beschrieben werden, aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich hatte das dann immer den beschriebenen Effekt ? Selber hab ich doch auch schon viel ausprobiert und das Ergebnis war manchmal gleich Null jedoch kombiniert mit ??? oder konzentiert ???
Deswegen find ichs so wichtig ganz persönliche Erfahrungen zu beschreiben.

z.B hatte ich ja mit Granatapfelextrakt keinen Effekt wiederum unter kohlehydratarmer Ernährung einen gewaltigen Positiven. 
( Siehe Profil) 
Was hab ich nicht schon alles ausprobiert und ihr doch genauso.

Euch Allen ein schönes ruhiges Wochenende-

Gruß klausi

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Klausi,




> Zitat von meni.li
> 
> So ein Quatsch ..........hey das Experiment war mit Mäusen .



Wenn man die Wirkung von Substanzen in *klinischen Studien* untersuchen will, muß man zunächst einige Kriterien, z.B. Sicherheit (LD 50), Wirksamkeit, in In-vitro-Studien und in Tierversuchen evaluieren.

Zu sekundären Pflanzenstoffen, wie z.B. Ingwer, gibt es im Gegensatz zu Arzneimitteln relativ wenige klinische Studien. Nicht etwa wegen fehlender Wirksamkeit, sondern wegen fehlender Finanzierung bzgl. geringer Vermarktungschancen (Profit) für die Industrie. Pflanzeninhaltsstoffe sind i.d.R. nicht geschützt/patentiert, so dass das Interesse zur Durchführung von klinischen Studien bei NEM/Pflanzeninhaltsstoffen gegen Null tendiert. Logisch, oder?




> Zitat von meni.li
> 
> Hallo Hans,
> es geht hier um die antiseptische Wirkung von Ingwer auf die oberen Atemwege.
> Hierzu hast du:
> 
> Keine meiner Fragen beantwortet ,



Hier habe ich für Dich einen allgemein gut verständlichen Artikel der DGE zu den sekundären Pflanzenstoffen:




> *Sekundäre Pflanzenstoffe und ihre Wirkung auf die Gesundheit*
> 19.02.2010 
> http://www.dge.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1019



Da Ingwer in dem Artikel namentlich nicht benannt ist, hier eine fundierte Beschreibung:




> *Ingwerwurzelstock -Zingiberis rhizoma** [Ph.Eur. 5. Ausgabe, Grundwerk 2005]*
> ()
> *Inhaltsstoffe:* Ingwer enthält ca. 5 -8 % eines als Oleoresin bezeichneten, dunklen, gelbbraunen und hochviskosen Balsams, dessen wichtigste Bestandteile Scharfstoffe (25 - 30 %) und ätherisches Öl (20 - 25 %) sind. Ingwer enthält ca. 5 - 8 % eines als Oleoresin bezeichneten, dunklen, gelbbraunen und hochviskosen Balsams, dessen wichtigste Bestandteile Scharfstoffe (25 - 30 %) und ätherisches Öl (20 - 25 %) sind. Hauptkomponenten der Scharfstofffraktion mit einem Anteil von 25 % sind die Gingerole. Bei diesen handelt es sich eine homologe Reihe, deren Kohlenstoffgrundgerüst aus Ferulasäure, Malonsäure, und einer aliphatischenFettsäure gebildet wird. Das scharfe Prinzip der Droge ist das als [6]-Gingerol bezeichnete Derivat, bei dem als aliphatische Fettsäure Hexansäure eingebaut wurde. Demgegenüber besitzen [8]-Gingerol und [10]-Gingerol kaum einen scharfen Geschmack. Neben den Gingerolen finden sich die Abbauprodukte darstellenden Shoganole (u. a. [6]-Shogaol), das unter ungünstigen gebildete Zingeron,die Dedydrogingerdione, bei denen es sich um Biogenese-Intermediate der Gingerole handelt, die für speziell für Curcuma-Arten charakteristischen Curcuminoide (Diarylheptanderivate) und zum Teil Diterpenlactone. Hauptkomponenten des ätherischen Öls (Gehalt bezogen auf die gesamte Droge bis 3 %) sind Sesquiterpenkohlenwasserstoffe vom Bisabolan-Typ, vor allem (-)-α-Zingiberen, ferner u. a. ß-Bisabolen, (-)-ß-Sesquiphellandrenund (+)-ar-Curcumen.
> Im Gegensatz zur getrockneten Droge finden sich in frischem Ingwerwurzelstock eine Reihe sulfatierter Verbindungen. Bei diesen handelt es sich um Derivate der Gingerole, bei denen die Sulfatgruppe in Position 5 vorliegt (6-Gingesulfonsäure und 4-Gingesulfonsäure),sowie um die Shogasulfonsäuren, bei denen es sich um Diarylheptanderivatehandelt (z. B. ShogasulfonsäureA).
> ()
> http://www.plant-pictures.de/systematik/6_droge/zingib-r.htm



Zur Einordnung von Ingwer in eine Gruppe der sekundären Pflanzenstoffe habe ich leider nicht den fachlichen Background. Vielleicht hilft uns ein Apotheker oder eine andere sachkundige Person hier im Forum. Die Einordnung bei Curcuma u.ä. greift mE hier zu kurz.




> Zitat von meni.li
> 
> Keine persönlichen Erfahrungen ?
> 
> FAKT: Näher dran , als durch persönliche Erfahrungen, geht nicht .



Ich habe persönliche Erfahrungen. 
Sind diese auf andere Menschen übertragbar, so dass man daraus eine Empfehlung für andere Betroffene herleiten könnte? *Nein!*
Die Erfahrung im Einzelfall ist zwar interessant, jedoch für die Allgemeinheit ohne Wert, da die Grundbedingungen fast immer unterschiedlich und demnach nicht vergleichbar sind. Man könnte durchaus auf Empfehlung hin einen Selbstversuch machen. Aber auch dieses wäre ein Einzelfall. 
*Viele persönliche Erfahrungen werden erst dann so richtig interessant, wenn sie nach GCP in einer sauber geplanten und dokumentierten Studie ihren Niederschlag finden.
*Was man persönlich macht, hängt von der eigenen Entscheidung ab. Und diese hat auch jeder selbst zu verantworten. 

*Meine Erfahrung mit Ingwer:*
Ich nutze Ingwer in der Küche u.a. als Gewürz. Da mir das jedoch als zu gering erschien und die auf dem Markt befindlichen Ingwer-Kapseln zu teuer sind, habe ich mir vor einem Jahr ein Kapselfüllgerät + Kapseln zugelegt und befülle die Kapseln mit Ingwerpulver selbst. Obwohl der Apotheker meines Vertrauens gern die fertigen Kapseln verkaufen würde, erkennt er meine Vorgehensweise durchaus als Alternative an. Nun ja, es gibt andere Spezialitäten, die er mir verkauft, weil dabei die Eigenbefüllung schier unmöglich ist.

Mir geht es bei unterschiedlichen schmerzintensiven Grunderkrankungen relativ gut. Das kann ich jedoch nicht nur auf Ingwer zurückführen, da ich auch andere *antiinflammatorisch* wirksame Substanzen zu mir nehme. 

Insofern bin auch ich *näher dran; näher geht nicht.* Aber wie kannst Du jetzt daraus einen Nutzen für Dich ziehen?

Die von mir beabsichtigte Diskussion sollte eigentlich auch für Dich neue Erkenntnisse bringen. Aber wenn man die ersten Diskussionsbeiträge als Quatsch einschätzt, hat man meiner Erfahrung nach kein sonderlich großes Interesse an einer erkenntnisfördernden Diskussion. Nun ja, ich kann mich auch irren.

Vielleicht kann ich ja Dein Interesse an diversen Zusammenhängen in dem noch zu erstellenden Thread Inflammatorische Kanzerogenese wecken.

Gruß 
hans.z

----------


## hans.z

> Die von Dir, Hans, angegebene Quelle im "Onkologen" redet bzgl. Ingwer allerdings nur davon:
> (...)
> Man muss also genau sagen, wovon man redet. Hilft Ingwer gegen PK oder reduziert er u.U. nur die Nebenwirkungen einer anderen Therapie? 
> 
> Schorschel



Hallo Schorschel,

vielleicht sind Deine Fragen mit der vorangegangenen Einlassung beantwortet oder zumindest relativiert.

*Etwas Grundsätzliches:*
Wenn jemand eine Diskussion einleiten und/oder erweitern will und im ersten/zweiten Beitrag die Antworten gleich mitliefert, ist i.d.R.eine sachliche und erkenntnisorientierte Diskussion aufgrund einer Vorab-Lagerbildung nur noch schwer möglich. Deshalb stellt man ja zunächst einThema zur Diskussion, um anderen potentiellen Diskutanten Gelegenheit zur Meinungsäußerung zu geben.

Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, sind wir doch hier, um über ein oder mehrere existenzbedrohende Probleme zu diskutieren. Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass es hier im Forum keinen User gibt oder gab, der eine Patentlösung präsentieren kann/konnte. Also sollte man in Diskussionen auch nicht sofort Patentantworten mit Universallösungen erwarten.

Wir sind hier alle Suchende. Selbst die Experten, deren Rat hier unverzichtbar ist, haben die Patentlösung nicht in der Tasche.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## meni.li.

.

ZITAT :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: as kann ich jedoch nicht nur auf Ingwer zurückführen, da ich auch andere *antiinflammatorisch* wirksame Substanzen zu mir nehme. 
Also  keine persönlichen Erfahrungen im Bezug auf die Wirkung von Ingwer. 

 ZITAT:Wenn jemand eine Diskussion einleiten und/oder erweitern will 
Wie kommst Du denn auf die Idee ! "Erfahrungsbericht ", 

 ZITAT: als „Quatsch“ einschätzt (positive Studienergebnisse mit Mäusen)
Ok das Zitat stammt nicht von mir sondern von Prof. Reiche/Regensburg / Reichle Cocktaiiil/
Pionier in Deutschland was antiinflamitatorische Therapien angeht und mit Mäusen geforscht hat .
Wenn wir Betroffenen Mäuse  wären hätten wir den Krebs schon längst besiegt.



ZITAT :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: ie Erfahrung im Einzelfall ist zwar interessant, jedoch für die Allgemeinheit ohne Wert
Jetzt beißt sich die Maus in den Schwanz.............Ende und Aus 

Gruß klausi

----------


## meni.li.

.

ZITAT Das kann ich jedoch nicht nur auf Ingwer zurückführen, da ich auch andere *antiinflammatorisch* wirksame Substanzen zu mir nehme. 
Also keine persönlichen Erfahrungen im Bezug auf die Wirkung von Ingwer. 

ZITAT:Wenn jemand eine Diskussion einleiten und/oder erweitern will 
Wie kommst Du denn auf die Idee ! "Persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht ", da gibts nichts zu diskudieren.

ZITAT: als Quatsch einschätzt (positive Studienergebnisse mit Mäusen)
Ok das Zitat stammt nicht von mir sondern von Prof. Reiche/Regensburg / Reichle Cocktaiiil/
Pionier in Deutschland was antiinflamitatorische Therapien angeht und mit Mäusen geforscht hat .
Wenn wir Betroffenen Mäuse wären hätten wir den Krebs schon längst besiegt.



ZITAT Die Erfahrung im Einzelfall ist zwar interessant, jedoch für die Allgemeinheit ohne Wert.
( warum einfach wenns auch komplizeirt geht ) .
Jetzt beißt sich die Maus in den Schwanz.............Ende und Aus ich bin raus.

Gruß klausi

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel...
> Wir sind hier alle Suchende... 
> Gruß
> hans.z


Völlig richtig, lieber Hans!

Ich bin Dir gedanklich sehr nahe. Ich selbst habe ja auch alles Mögliche gemacht - von der AHIT über täglich Himbeeren zum Frühstück, Curcumin, Lycopen usw.usw. Insofern rennst Du bei mir offene Türen ein.

Ich wollte lediglich das Wort "Therapieempfehlung" relativieren.

Alles Gute und beste Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Klaus (A)

Guten Tag,

möchte hier noch einmal an Zyflamend erinnern, das alle die "guten" Sachen in hochreiner Form beinhaltet (Curcumin, Ingwer, Grüner Tee..........); Zyflamend wurde hier im Forum in der Vergangenheit schon öfter angesprochen, siehe z.B.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...zyflamend.html

Wenn man mit "zyflamend, prostate cancer" googelt, stösst man auf hochinteressante Veröffentlichungen - auch aus jüngster Zeit.

Ich schlucke seit 11 Jahren täglich 2 Kapseln. Nachdem mein PK (incl. einzelne Knochenmetastase vor über 8 Jahren) schon so lange unter Kontrolle ist, traue ich mich einfach nicht, das Zyflamend abzusetzen.

Gruss....Klaus

----------

